# سؤال في انفرتير فوجي FUJI AC Drive ارجو المساعدة



## عبد سماره (26 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
لدي انفيرتير فوجي عند تشغيله تظهر على الشاشة اربع خطوط حمراء ولا يستجيب الجهاز لاي كبسة او اشاره


----------

